# Turkish TV Hot Nostalgia Scenes



## brick100 (22 Sep. 2014)

Defile 1 - Şenay Akay Güzide Duran Selin Toktay - Nostalji 2002 (2014.09.21)
mpeg 720x576 18 mb 00:52

http://turbobit.net/x0q6ja8m5zc7.html​


----------



## brick100 (22 Sep. 2014)

Merve İldeniz ve Havuz Başı Görüntüleri Televole 1997 (2014.09.21) mpeg
720x576 23.7 mb 01:06

http://turbobit.net/k7334dazk9y7.html​


----------



## brick100 (22 Sep. 2014)

Çeşme Plajları Televole 2002 (2014.09.21)
720x576 9 mb 00:26

http://turbobit.net/c629sp9rinl6.html​


----------



## brick100 (23 Sep. 2014)

Petek Dinçöz - Pazar Keyfi 2002 (2014.09.22)
mpeg 720x576 153 mb 07:22

http://turbobit.net/u8ykztxafmxs.html​


----------



## brick100 (26 Sep. 2014)

Dansöz Zümre - Pazar keyfi Nostalji 2002 (2014.09.25) mpeg
31.2 mb 01:30 720x576

http://turbobit.net/0d15ixfquvua.html
​


----------



## brick100 (26 Sep. 2014)

Hande Yener -Pazar Keyfi Nostalji 2002 (2014.09.25) mpeg
720x576 107 mb 05:09

http://turbobit.net/0bgiq177lhtt.html​


----------



## brick100 (26 Sep. 2014)

Miss Globe 1997 - Televole Nostalji 1997 (2014.09.25) mpeg
24 mb 01:09 720x576

http://turbobit.net/1zrdq44q5lni.html​


----------



## brick100 (26 Sep. 2014)

Demet Akalın Petek Dinçöz Reyhan Karaca - Pazar Keyfi 2002 mpeg
42 mb 02:01 720x576

http://turbobit.net/ogwi5qi7ujk1.html
​


----------



## brick100 (27 Sep. 2014)

Nadide Sultan - Televole 1997 (2014.09.26) mpeg
720x576 33 mb 01:35

http://turbobit.net/y5qq5wt8ok9s.html​


----------



## brick100 (27 Sep. 2014)

Miss Globe 1997 Bikini - Televole 1997 (2014.09.26) mpeg
720x576 33 mb 01:34

http://turbobit.net/25nejfsyt72n.html​


----------



## brick100 (27 Sep. 2014)

Özlem Yıldız - Pazar Keyfi Nostalji 2002 (2014.09.25) mpeg
720x576 47 mb 02:16

http://turbobit.net/vchgx9mmgmj3.html​


----------



## brick100 (27 Sep. 2014)

Televole Nostalji Plaj 1997 (2014.09.27)
720x576 43 mb 02:17

http://turbobit.net/eb4lw9v5s3gq.html​


----------



## brick100 (29 Sep. 2014)

Emine Ün - Pazar Keyfi+Bonuslar 2002 mpeg
21 mb 01:01 720x576

http://turbobit.net/8vahlbnz3yy0.html​


----------



## brick100 (29 Sep. 2014)

Gizem Özdilli Sema Şimşek - Mayo Pazar Keyfi 2002 mpeg
720x576 21 mb01:01

http://turbobit.net/amjnugemdhxf.html​


----------



## brick100 (29 Sep. 2014)

Şebnem Özinal Esra Balamir Çağla Şikel - Pazar Keyfi 2002 mpeg
63 mb 03:03 720x576

http://turbobit.net/cy30wga5tugx.html​


----------



## brick100 (29 Sep. 2014)

Tuğba Özay - Ne Diyorsak O + Nostalji mpeg
720x576 100 mb 04:50

http://turbobit.net/phs77kd67k95.html​


----------



## brick100 (30 Sep. 2014)

Eylem Şenkal - Pazar Keyfi 2002 (Papatya İle Karabiber Filmi Setinden) mpeg
720x576 11 mb 00:32

http://turbobit.net/762h820mdqbm.html​


----------



## brick100 (30 Sep. 2014)

Nez - 1 Pazar Keyfi 2002 mpeg
720x576 30 mb 01:25

http://turbobit.net/29ca7zu4wj6k.html​


----------



## Marker (30 Sep. 2014)

Uiii die sind heiß


----------



## brick100 (30 Sep. 2014)

Ayşe Hatun Önal Aysun Kayacı - Pazar Keyfi 2002 mpeg
720x576 39 mb 01:53

http://turbobit.net/4zvgsbxhfzs0.html​


----------



## lofas (30 Sep. 2014)

KLASSE:thumbup::thumbup::thx:


----------



## brick100 (1 Okt. 2014)

Tuğba Altıntop - Bikini Pazar Keyfi 2002 mpeg
720x576 17.5 mb 00:50

http://turbobit.net/ez6v1607g6uk.html
​


----------



## brick100 (1 Okt. 2014)

Nez - 2 Pazar Keyfi 2002 (30.09.2014) mpeg
720x576 84 mb 04:02

http://turbobit.net/download/folder/1501842​


----------



## zeek (1 Okt. 2014)

Damn nice, thank you for sharing.


----------



## brick100 (2 Okt. 2014)

Gizem Özdilli Aysun Kayacı Tülin Şahin Asena - Pazar Keyfi 2002 (02.10.2014)
mpeg 720x576 138 mb 06:38

http://turbobit.net/li3qk8hqree6.html​


----------



## brick100 (2 Okt. 2014)

Petek Dinçöz - Pazar Keyfi 2002 (02.10.2014) mpeg
720x576 62 mb 02:59

http://turbobit.net/ln3jgroanfth.html​


----------



## brick100 (2 Okt. 2014)

Selin Toktay + Bonus Pazar Keyfi 2002 (02.10.2014) mpeg
720x576 00:19 6 mb 02:44 57 mb

http://turbobit.net/iea7maodoo9q.html
http://turbobit.net/vgonxrwtrk0x.html​


----------



## brick100 (5 Okt. 2014)

Nez - 3 Pazar Keyfi 2002 (2.10.2014) mpeg
720x576 83 mb 03:59

Turbobit.net |​


----------



## brick100 (7 Okt. 2014)

*Murat Başaran - Nankör MPEG
Video: MPEG2 Video 720x576 (4:3) 25fps 05:10
Audio: MPEG Audio 48000Hz stereo 256kbps 158 mb*

http://turbobit.net/96f1d50buefi.html​


----------



## brick100 (9 Okt. 2014)

Nez - 5 Pazar Keyfi 2002 (2014.10.08).mpeg 720x576 11 mb 00:31
Nez - 6 Pazar Keyfi 2002 (2014.10.08).mpeg 720x576 156 mb 07:31

Turbobit.net |​


----------



## brick100 (9 Okt. 2014)

Seçkin Piriler - Pazar Keyfi 2002 (2014.10.06) mpeg
720x576 11.5 mb 00:33

http://turbobit.net/z3jwcmj9cggk.html​


----------



## brick100 (9 Okt. 2014)

Şenay Akay Cansu Dere - Transparan Pazar Keyfi 2002 (2014.10.09) Uçankuş tv
720x576 13 mb 00:36

http://turbobit.net/4t6y1k6261nh.html​


----------



## brick100 (12 Okt. 2014)

Aysun Kayacı Asuman Krause Selin Toktay - Pazar Keyfi 2002 mpeg
720x576 38 mb 01:50

http://turbobit.net/nd9llqzrn7uq.html​


----------



## brick100 (12 Okt. 2014)

Tülin Şahin - Paza Keyfi 2002 (2014.10.10) mpeg
720x576 25 mb 01:11

http://turbobit.net/31oiglw35a8e.html​


----------



## brick100 (13 Okt. 2014)

Nigar Talibova - Transparan Pazar Keyfi 2002 (2014.10.12) mpeg
720x576 11 mb 00:34

http://turbobit.net/sps3btbchbq5.html​


----------

